# Who would you hire?



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

I had two tree service contractors come to give me an estimate. One looked like a teenager although he said he was insured. He had trouble finding my house, and had a beat-up jalopy for a car, brought a guy with him that had a baby with him, but his estimate seemed reasonable. The other seemed like a real pro, had a truck with his company info printed on the side panel and was punctual, but his estimate was twice the kid's, although he said getting a cherry picker on my property would be a challenge because of low power lines and high curbs.


----------



## JimW (Aug 28, 2019)

I'd go with #2. As the saying goes, you get what you pay for. Ask whichever one you choose to show proof of insurance before they start the job.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 28, 2019)

What a choice. I think I would get another estimate.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Both had high evaluations on several contractor ratings web sites.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh, another thing, the kid wanted to be paid in cash. The second guy said he's accept a personal check.


----------



## JimW (Aug 28, 2019)

debodun said:


> Oh, another thing, the kid wanted to be paid in cash. The second guy said he's accept a personal check.



That should tell you all you need to know. Seriously doubt that kid is insured and he's trying to skirt around Uncle Sam. If he ends up getting hurt on your property without insurance, you could get taken to the cleaners. Did you google this kid to find out more?

If the second guy is too high, get another company to give you an estimate.


----------



## jujube (Aug 28, 2019)

Don't believe anyone who tells you he is licensed or insured until he gives you a copy of his license and insurance.  Contractors will lie through their teeth about those two things.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

I don't know what is reasonable. I have three HUGE maples, about 70 feet tall that I want the dead branches cut out, the other foliage thinned out. Several medium sized trees that have started to grow along the foundation and a lot of medium sized trees growing alomng the property line I want removed. This is just the back yard and doesn't show the one in the front yard, but it shows how the electric and cable lines go through the trees. You can just see on the left a black walnut that started growing by the back corner of the house, further left from the walnut are three other trees about the same size. On the other side there are two box elders I want the stumps removed.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 28, 2019)

I would get proof of insurance and references from anyone you are considering.  If you go with the first, and the guy with the baby is one of his helpers, you may want to indicate that the child not come when they are at work site. Distracting for worker, and an even bigger insurance risk.


----------



## jujube (Aug 28, 2019)

I hate to be the harbinger of bad news, but you're going to pay a lot for all that work.  I had a dead tree, really nothing  but a tall trunk with a bunch of stubby branches and the estimates from three reputable companies to cut it down ran between $1000 and $3000.

Luckily, my wonderful neighbor and his son came over one day while I was taking a nap and had the whole thing cut down and hauled out to the curb in a couple of hours.  I woke up to the job completely done.


----------



## JimW (Aug 28, 2019)

Perhaps @treeguy64 could give you a better idea of how much it should cost. I know out my way it's around $1500-$2000 for a full size tree, depending on the layout of the land.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> If you go with the first, and the guy with the baby is one of his helpers, you may want to indicate that the child not come when they are at work site. Distracting for worker, and an even bigger insurance risk.


 
Years ago, I hired a mason and when he showed up he had a toddler with him and asked if I'd watch the kid while he worked (said his wife was sick and couldn't do it). I am not used to taking care of kids and refused. He got back in his car and left and I consider myself lucky. He didn't offer to reduce his estimate in exchage for baby sitting services, either.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 28, 2019)

debodun said:


> Years ago, I hired a mason and when he showed up he had a toddler with him and asked if I'd watch the kid while he worked (said his wife was sick and couldn't do it). I am not used to taking care of kids and refused. He got back in his car and left and I consider myself lucky. He didn't offer to reduce his estimate in exchage for baby sitting services, either.



Good for you.   Good luck finding someone.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

From the previous posts, I guess the tree service guys around here work on the cheap. The kid's estimate was $650 and the more pro looking was $1200.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 28, 2019)

You might also want to check with your power and cable companies.  Around here, if a tree is growing near our lines, and poses a potential hazard to those lines, our local provider will pay a tree service to have the trees trimmed or removed.  They figure it is a lot cheaper to be proactive in keeping the lines clear than having to send a crew out in bad weather, etc., to undo a bunch of storm damage, or a tree that has fallen into the lines.

If you have to pay for the job yourself, the "professional" would be a far better choice than some kid.  $1200 is a pretty cheap price to clean up all that growth.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 28, 2019)

Insurance is key, you do not want to be sued, I would suggest another estimate from a person with good verifiable references and proof of insurance. We had massive tree work done and it needs to be done by folks with extensive experience as the tree can fall on structures, people, power lines, etc.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Don M. said:


> You might also want to check with your power and cable companies.  Around here, if a tree is growing near our lines, and poses a potential hazard to those lines, our local provider will pay a tree service to have the trees trimmed or removed.  They figure it is a lot cheaper to be proactive in keeping the lines clear than having to send a crew out in bad weather, etc., to undo a bunch of storm damage, or a tree that has fallen into the lines.


I need a lot more done that just the growth near the lines. Might as well hire one service for everything and be done with it. This is an aerial view of my property and I circled the areas that need attention in the way of tree service.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 28, 2019)

Last summer, I had 2 - 150 foot maple trees that desperately needed taken down completely.  The guy took them down, used his chipper & shredded all the tops and branches and hauled it away, cut all the wood into firewood length, so I could split it for firewood, even cut nine other small trees I wanted down and shredded them too, then cleaned up the whole property after he was finished.  Took him a week and a half to complete the job, by himself.  (Mainly because we had several days of thunderstorms.) Charged me $3600.00.  And yes, he showed proof of insurance.   

For all what he did, I feel the price was reasonable.  I would hire him again and have recommended him to others in my area.  

I would make sure, that the person you intend to hire for the job includes in his price, hauling away all the brush, unless you have a way of disposing of it yourself.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Gemma said:


> I would make sure, that the person you intend to hire for the job includes in his price, hauling away all the brush, unless you have a way of disposing of it yourself.


I could probably do the saplings myself, but then like you mentioned, what would I do once they're cut. I don't burn wood. These tree guys probably make money twice - once for cutting the tree and then selling the wood.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2019)

Ask him for something off the estimate for salvage, if indeed here is enough for him to salvage and sell. Saplings would not be enough, I'm talking salable firewood logs.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 28, 2019)

Remember one thing, if anyone is working on your property and is hurt,  are liable.  Hire the person who you are confident is properly equipped to do the job and is safe doing it.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 28, 2019)

Do you have a Register of Contractors in your State? Or any government entity that lists companies who are licensed and insured? They will also have a list of any complaints against the license. Check with them before hiring anyone.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 28, 2019)

debodun said:


> I could probably do the saplings myself, but then like you mentioned, what would I do once they're cut. I don't burn wood. These tree guys probably make money twice - once for cutting the tree and then selling the wood.


If you don't burn wood, you have no reason to deal with saplings.  When they take the branches down, I'm speaking of the tops with leaves, when I spoke about brush.  It's best they have a commercial chipper to run everything through,  and turn it into chips which is shot right into a truck.  So much easier to haul away.  

The base of my 2 trees were well over 60" round!  I got a lot of firewood out of them.  Enough to burn for two years!  I even  sold a load of wood, not split, to a neighbor for $450.00.  So, I re-cooped some of the money I put out for the tree service.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Do you have a Register of Contractors in your State? Or any government entity that lists companies who are licensed and insured? They will also have a list of any complaints against the license. Check with them before hiring anyone.



I found this, but my county is not listed. I tried another search, but they just list the ones around large population centers.
https://ag.ny.gov/checking-whether-home-improvement-contractor-licensed


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 28, 2019)

Are there any neighborhood associations you could call? Are there any properties you have noticed that have nicely trimmed trees, ask them who they used. You might check online with Yelp or Amy's List or? If there are any property management companies in the area, they hire contractors for landscaping and tree trimming. There has to be someway to find a reliable, honest, qualified vendor.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

I am not aware of any associations. I've exhausted the local guys who don't return my calls. Remember I live in a small town 30 miles form any large population centers. The kid I mentioned had to come 60 miles; the "pro" about 20. I did do soem online research, so I am expanding to the ones that got good reviews, even Angie's List.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2019)

The picture you posted makes me nervous about the possibility of damaging the adjoining properties.  I would double-check your own homeowners/liability insurance policy and hire the guy with the deepest pockets even if it cost me a little bit more.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 28, 2019)

Angieslist.com


----------



## win231 (Aug 28, 2019)

This is not the type of job you want to save money on; it could cost you everything you own & every dollar you have if you're not careful.
Check licenses, insurance, bonding & Yelp reviews.  And also make sure to sign a release, so if the workers are not paid by the contractor, you are not liable.  This information is available at the Gov. website.  Type "Contractor's State License Board" & click "Search."  You can enter the name, License number or Name of the Business.  You can also see any disciplinary actions against the company.
I've had two large trees removed.  One was $1,800.00 & the huge one was $2,500.00 (including stump removal.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 28, 2019)

I think I mentioned this in another thread, not sure where.  My niece was having old, mostly dead trees and shrubbery cleared away for her garden . She has 10 acres. She also wanted a path cleared to a pond in the tree area, so she could drive her golf cart back there.  A bit of a long walk.  She wanted the cart for benefit of me, and her mom.  We both do not get around well.
Anyway, she found an Amish community near her.  They came out, for the estimate.  The deal they made was they would do it for no charge if they could take all the wood.  On top of that they offered to pay her for the wood.  So they actually paid her to clear out some treas.  Now she has them building a new garage for her (she bought lumber from a lumber yard.  They are doing a great job and are dedicated to their work.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 28, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Are there any neighborhood associations you could call?


https://nextdoor.com


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> https://nextdoor.com


I'm a member in my area and they are a good source of first-hand recommendations for service people and young people looking for casual jobs like snow shoveling, yard work, etc...


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2019)

Had another tree service here. He got out of his truck and walked around. I was trying to explain what I wanted and he waved me off like he didn't want to hear it. I even had a diagram of how to shape thw trees and he walked away. Finally he reached in his pocket and took out a business card with his estimat already written on it, got in his truck and left. How could he have known how much it would cost beforehand?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2019)

debodun said:


> Had another tree service here. He got out of his truck and walked around. I was trying to explain what I wanted and he waved me off like he didn't want to hear it. I even had a diagram of how to shape thw trees and he walked away. Finally he reached in his pocket and took out a business card with his estimat already written on it, got in his truck and left. How could he have known how much it would cost beforehand?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Sep 2, 2019)

Don M. said:


> You might also want to check with your power and cable companies.  Around here, if a tree is growing near our lines, and poses a potential hazard to those lines, our local provider will pay a tree service to have the trees trimmed or removed.  They figure it is a lot cheaper to be proactive in keeping the lines clear than having to send a crew out in bad weather, etc., to undo a bunch of storm damage, or a tree that has fallen into the lines.



Seconding Don.   Ours would do the part of the job that involved the lines.


----------



## norman (Sep 2, 2019)

Hire the kid and tell him you always like to watch the work being done.  Dollar is a dollar and if you are saving several.  If you are really a perfectionist, hire the most  expensive one because you are going to have to look at them everyday.  Tree trimmers are most often a rough bunch who do rough and dangerous work and everyone it always wants a professional job for a cheap price, but    Be careful, sometimes fly by nighters scope your house out then come back and rob you.   Good Luck...


----------

